# where can i buy.....



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Since i am starting college soon i will be on a limited budget....

I am wandering where i could buy the following items ( if at all )

and my engine is the GA16DE 1994 sentra LE 5-spd (if it makes a diff.)

pistons
rods
cams
cam gears
pulleys
crankshaft
header
intake manifold
cold air intake
cat-back exhaust
high-flow cat

anything else that will keep it N/A but add more power..... please link or post.....

and is there anyplace where i could get a diff. valve cover? or should i just paint the one i have now?>


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

make this your friend, in college you will have to learn to research... try NPM and Sentra.net


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

im sorry but what is NPM?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *im sorry but what is NPM? *


nissan performance magazine

www.nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

thank you.........i sorta feel stupid now for asking that.........


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

hey i just found this from one of the links at NPM.com

are the HP gains true? is it worth it? i would get the stage 3 if the HP's are true, can anyone give their input please....
just click on head porting then the other link....thanx

http://www.importperformanceparts.net/imports/nissan_index.html


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *hey i just found this from one of the links at NPM.com
> 
> are the HP gains true? is it worth it? i would get the stage 3 if the HP's are true, can anyone give their input please....
> just click on head porting then the other link....thanx
> ...


80 - 90 hp?!! HELL NO! i would think you would get like 15 to 20hp max. but thats my input. turbo or nitrous you would get more but n/a? HELL NO!


----------

